# Ufc 58



## ARNIS (Mar 5, 2006)

I am sure some of you watched UFC 58.  I was wondering what you all thought of that last match from a grappling point of view.  

Personally, I thought the fight looked like an animal trainer fighting with a drugged bear.

Just curious what you all though.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 6, 2006)

Are you refering to the Rich Franklin fight?


----------



## ARNIS (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes the franklin fight,

It seemed that fight could have been ended many times with that rear choke that was being attempted.

One would think at this stage and maturity of the UFC, fighters would have at least learned some basic grappling.

Just an observation.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 6, 2006)

Franklin has some basic grappling, but Loiseau is good at defending it.  A rear naked on a guy with good defence when you are wearning gloves, have at least one, possibly two, broken hands, a broken foot and you are wearing gloves is not that easy.

If you have a look at his fight record he has won a number of fights by submission, and did a pretty good job on the ground against Loiseau, as well as with the takedowns.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah I agree, it looked like many times where Franklin "could" have gone for a rear naked, but as Andrew pointed out, in his situation it could be very difficult. Plus, its really a situational issue where if Franklin felt uncomfortable going for it (for any of the many reasons) it could really put him in a bad position...thus its a much more talented, experienced, or smart move to refrain. 

Lets not forget the skill Loiseau has in defending the rear naked choke either.

7sm


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 6, 2006)

Franklin has a lot more than basic skills. As I recall he's a brown belt under Gurgel and a very good one at that. He didn't go for the submission because that is not how he fights and because the Crow likes to use submission attempts to get top position and use his elbows. Franklin did exactly the right thing. He controlled the position and inflicted damage while his opponent could not.


----------

